# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Fire Extinguisher



## davo (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello,

I am thinking of using a fire extinguisher as my CO2 cylinder. Are they safe to use?

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## davo (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello,

I am thinking of using a fire extinguisher as my CO2 cylinder. Are they safe to use?

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Short answer, no.

There are several things to consider. A Fire extinguisher is contaminated with flame retardants. These may damage your valves and harm your plants/fish.

Fire extinguishers are compressed gas, but not nearly as mush as gas pressurized to a liquid. The tank you use must be rated for the hydrostatic pressure rating for CO2 gas. Many gas shops wont fill a tank unless it's marked with a pressure rating. You may have a tough time finding a valve that fits a CO2 tank. If you fill it regardless of the presure rating, it would only be a minor explosion that wouldn't take more that one wall of your home.

Welding and beverage supply shops are the best places to shop.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I think Dave is referring to a CO2 fire extinguisher, not a dry chemical fire extinguisher. The answer for this type of fire extinguisher is yes, they are safe to use. They are certified, high pressure cylinders for holding liquid CO2.

Dave should go to a fire extinguisher shop, and inquire about the cost to modify a fire extinguisher for this kind of service. A new valve will have to be fitted to the cylinder that can accept the pressure regulator.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Why do that though? It's just a whole lot easier to get what you need at a beer distributer or welding supply.


----------



## imported_qguy2 (Jun 1, 2004)

some people already have the Fire extinquisher...

or how easy it is to get one from the office cabinet"....hehehe


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The fire extinguisher will need a CGA 320 valve placed on it. These normally run under $20. And I can get used extinguishers much cheaper than I can get cylinders from any source.


----------

